# Mac ins Windowsnetzwerk einbinden



## Luda (11. November 2004)

Hallo wir haben hier 3 PC's die über den W-Land-DSL-Router SMC 2804 verbunden sind.
Ist es möglich jetzt noch einen IMac mit ins Netzwerk zu nehmen, so dass er auch ins Internet gehen kann? 
IMac ist ein absolutes Neuland für mich!


----------



## aTa (12. November 2004)

Das ist gar kein Problem soweit ich das weiss.
Bei mir warn mal zwei kumpels der eine mit nem PC der andere mit nem I-Book, die haben sich bei mir einfach an ein Switch gehängt und ich hab das Internet bei mir freigegeben, der PC kam ohne Probs ins Netz was ja auch klar war und sogar der I-Book kam rein das hast uns schon gewundert weil wir nix am I-Book eingestellt haben 
Soviel dazu es geht auf jeden fall


----------



## quadroon (13. November 2004)

ich weiss zwar nicht, was für ein router das ist und was er kann, aber solange er einen von diesen beiden standards (802.11b oder 802.11g) kann, läuft das auch mit dem imac. b heisst 11 mbit/sekunde und g macht 54 mbit/sekunde. g ist natürlich abwärtskompatibel zu b. wenn es ein neuer imac ist, dann hat er oder bekommt er eine airport extreme karte, die g-standard ist.


----------



## alois (15. November 2004)

Die Netzwerkkarte des iMac ist standardmässig mit DHCP konfiguriert, d.h. der integrierte DHCP-Server deines Routers spendiert deinem Apfel eine IP, durch die er sich dann mit eurem Netzwerk und dem Internet verbinden kann.


----------



## marwin (23. November 2004)

Nur noch bei Systemeinstellungen-Netzwerk den Adapter auswählen und dort bei Router die DSL-Router-IP-Adresse eingeben. Damit werden Netzwerkanfragen vom iMac an den Router geschickt. Der findet entweder den "Ansprechpartner" im lokalen Netz oder verbindet sich mit dem Internet.

marwin


----------



## Pianoman (23. November 2004)

Ich möchte mich gleich einklinken, weil ich vor einem ähnlichen Problem stehe:
Internet ist schnell zum Laufen gebracht... aber...
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Dateifreigaben zwischen Win und Mac? 
Angeblich soll das lt. Apple mit der OSX 10.2 Version ohne weitere Software möglich sein...


----------



## quadroon (23. November 2004)

also ich weiss ja nicht genau was du beim pc einstellen musst, aber beim mac geht das so:
erst einmal musst du "windows sharing" aktivieren. das findest du in
systemeinstellungen -> sharing -> dienste. dann steht dort, unter welcher adresse du den mac vom pc aus finden kannst.
wenn du dich vom mac aus mit dem pc verbinden willst, dann gehe auf "mit server verbinden ..." und gib die ip vom pc an. du musst allerdings das samba-protokoll benutzen, was dann ungefähr so aussieht:
smb://ip-adresse
wenn du smb nicht angibst, dann benutzt er automatisch afp und das geht nur zwischen macs.
"mit server verbinden..." ist übrigens in der menüleiste unter dem punkt "gehe zu", wenn du den finder angewählt hast.


----------



## CSS Depp (24. Dezember 2004)

Luda hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo wir haben hier 3 PC's die über den W-Land-DSL-Router SMC 2804 verbunden sind.
> Ist es möglich jetzt noch einen IMac mit ins Netzwerk zu nehmen, so dass er auch ins Internet gehen kann?
> IMac ist ein absolutes Neuland für mich!




eine device ist eine device, ethernet ist ethernet, TCP ist TCP, und PPP ist PPP.

wo war nochmal das problem ?  ach ja, der imac ist ziemlich hässlich.


----------

